# Acro Bleaching



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

I have a bright green acro that has started to bleach from the base up and I don't know why. All my other SPS and corals as well as anemone are growing and doing great but for some reason this is happening.

Does anyone know why this might happen?

Tonight I am going to go home and run tests but if it was the water wouldn't all my SPS be suffering?


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Ive got the same problem with one of my Acros...

The top still looks mint, But the bottom is starting to lose flesh.


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

Chromey said:


> Ive got the same problem with one of my Acros...
> 
> The top still looks mint, But the bottom is starting to lose flesh.


Have you figured out what it is that is causing this? I know you run kalk just like I do. A buddy of mine said to be careful with kalk and SPS.

I think tonight I am going to frag it and dip the frags see if that helps.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

I watch my Kalk pretty hard so i dont over do it... Plus I have the same acro In another spot of my Tank, and its doing FInd, BUT its getting more light...

So im think about moving it, and see what happends.


----------



## azotemia (Jan 28, 2009)

*my guess*

i have the same problem... look up rapid and slow tissue necrosis on google (RTN and STN)

i think thats the closest answer i can relate this "problem" to....

dipping the frags to coral rx i think would be the solution...

ps
still looking for solutions as well


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

I had that happen to one coral I had, but the other four we're unaffected. In my case, it was due to high KH. It seems the one coral was much more sensitive than the others.


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

thanks for the responses guys, I am going to do all tests tonight, do a water change frag the acro and dip the frags in Coral RX and we will see what happens.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Well After testing, My DKH is 8.08, Cal is 420, Mag is 1260.

I like it a little higher So Ill 2 part it to get it back in spec Then run some Vinagar with my Kalk to maintain.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

What's your salinity? Is the refractometer properly calibrated (ie with a 35ppt reference).

STN can be very individual - changing lighting, flow, placement, etc can often solve it.


----------



## do_0b (Mar 3, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> What's your salinity? Is the refractometer properly calibrated (ie with a 35ppt reference).
> 
> STN can be very individual - changing lighting, flow, placement, etc can often solve it.


i had STN due to high salinity as well..
not until i lowered it, it kept receding


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

hmmmm maybe I do need to recalibrate my refrac. I calibrated it with the solution it came with.

last night my tests came back at:

salinity = 1.026
ca = 440
mag = 1320
alk = 9
phos = undetectable
nitrates = undetectable

I fragged the acro last night because it was the tissue was receding very rapid and figured it was the only way to save the coral. I dipped each frag in coral rx for 10 min to get rid of any bugs it might have and to help with the tissue receding. This morning the frags looked great and there was no signs of any tissue receding but it is still too soon to really tell if this worked or not.


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

if the reason why the tissue is receding turns out to be salinity. What is the highest level that is safe for corals?


----------



## do_0b (Mar 3, 2008)

caker_chris said:


> if the reason why the tissue is receding turns out to be salinity. What is the highest level that is safe for corals?


i wouldnt go higher than 1.026


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

well as far as I know I don't go higher than 1.026, I keep mine at 1.025-1.026.

i am just wondering how far out of calibration my refractometer is.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I just found out a few days ago my tank has been at 1.035 for a few months. My refractometer was way off! Although all the coral in my tank is doing fine.


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> I just found out a few days ago my tank has been at 1.035 for a few months. My refractometer was way off! Although all the coral in my tank is doing fine.


Yeah the majority of my coral is doing great as well, I still don't know how out of whack my refrac is though.

Now that I have fragged and dipped the acro the tissue is not receding anymore though.


----------

